# how to stock tank? 135g and 80g - SHOP FOR ME



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

I have some store credit at SA and need some help buying fish:

I want to do a mixed tank with some other fish than P's.. but I don't know what can go together.....

I can only spend about $400 ---

Please shop for me.. cut and paste from site if you like the names and quanties of fish to buy...

I would really like to get a oddball/predatory tank going...

what Arrows? , rays ? catfish? what can all go together? I would also like a Main fish to be the centerpiece...........

I have a 135g and 80 g to fill..............

oh and he leaves soon so I gotta hurry and order-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I will put my thinking cap on-But in the mean time this topic needs a bump!!!!!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

k with some help so far I have :

Fire Eel 8" 
Polypterus Delhezi 10"
Silver Arow 6"
royal clown 10"

and then?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well you could get a FEW poly's for that tank. that would be kind of cool. 
Maybe add a buttokoffi.

Oh! I seen a SA lung fish at one of our LFS's recently. that was kinda cool. Also maybe some pike cichlids. there are some small orange pike at Blue seirra in Issaquah.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

it would help us all out if you had an idea or guestimate on which fish will be housed in what tank-Are you going to upgrade in the future or no!!!!!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> it would help us all out if you had an idea or guestimate on which fish will be housed in what tank-Are you going to upgrade in the future or no!!!!!


i have two empty tanks.. an 80g and a 135....

will upgrade if i like fish.. it seems i am keeping one kind of fish for about a year then getting something differant

what about those ones above and a dorrado?

and I have store credit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

that i need to use so no LFS shopping









thanx, everyone ----


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> it would help us all out if you had an idea or guestimate on which fish will be housed in what tank-Are you going to upgrade in the future or no!!!!!


i have two empty tanks.. an 80g and a 135....

will upgrade if i like fish.. it seems i am keeping one kind of fish for about a year then getting something differant

what about those ones above and a dorrado?

and I have store credit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

that i need to use so no LFS shopping









thanx, everyone ----
[/quote]
i would not add a dorado they grow extremly fast and would most likely need an upgrade soon


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah no dorado. They require REALLY large tanks. like the ATF. 
Let me hop over to SAs stock list and see what you have to chose from. 
Ok. I WAS going to suggest some wide bar dats but he wants WAY too much for them. So heres what I found that would be cool IMO

Polypterus delhezi 10" 29.99

ROYAL Clown Knife 10" Rare 34.99

Arowana, BLACK 12" 199.99

Wolf fish Hi Fin 6" Rainbow Wolf $29.99

Baracuda, F/W 3.5" A. falcatus or A. altus $24.99

Baracuda, F/W 4" A. hepsetus $18.99

I think a shoal of 3-4 baras would be cool in your 135.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> yeah no dorado. They require REALLY large tanks. like the ATF.
> Let me hop over to SAs stock list and see what you have to chose from.
> Ok. I WAS going to suggest some wide bar dats but he wants WAY too much for them. So heres what I found that would be cool IMO
> 
> ...


these look good but can they all be mixed? that comes out to $333...... what about the fire eel?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

oh yeah that wasen't exactly a get all of these. just ideas on what would be cool. Actually they could be mixed. EXCEPT the baracudas. I would keep them in a species tank as they aren't good at defending themselves. 
And the royal would at some point need to go into a larger tank as would the arrowana.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> oh yeah that wasen't exactly a get all of these. just ideas on what would be cool. Actually they could be mixed. EXCEPT the baracudas. I would keep them in a species tank as they aren't good at defending themselves.
> And the royal would at some point need to go into a larger tank as would the arrowana.


as long as it would last for year as this seems to be how long I'm keeping my fish

....

i have the 4 listed above -- what else to throw in there...?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well. upon further thought I would not mix a bichir with a wolf. both may compete for ground space and the bichir will lose. 
so you would need some mid swimming or high swimmers. Maybe some thin bar dats.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

ive kept 6" cudas with 3-4" jds and 4- 4 1/2" severums and they possed no problems. maybe a severum/barracuda tank for the 80 and some bichirs and a few red tiger and albino red tiger oscars. that would look pretty cool i think.


----------



## nicksf2000 (Sep 13, 2004)

I really like the barracuda idea, always thought a school of those would be very interesting, that's my vote for the 135.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nicksf2000 said:


> I really like the barracuda idea, always thought a school of those would be very interesting, that's my vote for the 135.


not bad.. I gotta see how big and how fast they get....

I'm pretty set on the 4 fish :

the

1. Fire eel
2. polypterus delhezi
3. silver arow
4. royal clown
5. ? and ?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

if you can get a blue(black) aro definately get it over a silver one.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> I really like the barracuda idea, always thought a school of those would be very interesting, that's my vote for the 135.


not bad.. I gotta see how big and how fast they get....

I'm pretty set on the 4 fish :

the

1. Fire eel
2. polypterus delhezi
3. silver arow
4. royal clown
5. ? and ?
[/quote]

Most fresh water bara's only get to about 12" or so in the home. and I think one would do well in that tank. since none of those are really a nipping fish.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

how does this sound:

135 gallon 
[3] bala sharks

[2] irredecent sharks

[1] red tiger oscar (albinos look very good)

[1] delhezi bichir

[1] apollo shark

[1] royal clown

[1] silver or black arrowana

[1] fire eel

80 gallon

[7] fw barracuda

[6] dojo loaches

[4] gold severums


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

mike123 said:


> how does this sound:
> 
> 135 gallon
> [3] bala sharks
> ...


i'm not really into Oscars or Sharks....

I do like your 7 FW cuda Idea though.. I think my tank is maybe too small though ?

so is #5 gonna be a cuda ????????????????? -- sounds good

these 4 are locked for the 135... just need one or 2 more fish---

Fire Eel 8" 
Polypterus Delhezi 10"
Silver Arow 6"
royal clown 10"

and I like the Cuda idea for the 80g.... what like 5-7? do they eat each other?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

gar~spaz said:


> how does this sound:
> 
> 135 gallon
> [3] bala sharks
> ...


PROBLEM!!!
Any community fish will get booted by Exum knowing him... One community fish for the pygos and two for the rhom...
Also some of those fish listed above are not compatible with most of the fish... 
If you're going to get a fish and put it with predatory fish you have to make sure they are compatible not just try to jump in and get community fish and put them with larger predatory fish...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You could maybe go 3 bara's in the 80. 
and maybe get something cool for the bottom of the tank. with the 3 baras at mid top that will take up your room up top. But I'm also thinking isn't your 80 gal a 80 long?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> You could maybe go 3 bara's in the 80.
> and maybe get something cool for the bottom of the tank. with the 3 baras at mid top that will take up your room up top. But I'm also thinking isn't your 80 gal a 80 long?


yea there is not much height as it is 6' long ---

I'm think maybe 3 or 4 small in there and maybe the largest one I can get for the other pack.....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. Barracudas are slow growers so actually I think you would be ok with maybe 5 in the tank for a while. the long tank will give them alot of swimming room too and thats good.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> yeah. Barracudas are slow growers so actually I think you would be ok with maybe 5 in the tank for a while. the long tank will give them alot of swimming room too and thats good.


sweet...

what if there were sand bottom and I put a small ray in there ? would they mesh well?

cause [email protected]$25 = $125 plus a ray at $70 would put me where I need to be with my store credit









$195 plus above $160 = $350

or.................... some other $40-$70 fish for the group above ^ in the 135

did we decide a large Cuda could go with them?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> yeah. Barracudas are slow growers so actually I think you would be ok with maybe 5 in the tank for a while. the long tank will give them alot of swimming room too and thats good.


sweet...

what if there were sand bottom and I put a small ray in there ? would they mesh well?

cause [email protected]$25 = $125 plus a ray at $70 would put me where I need to be with my store credit









$195 plus above $160 = $350

or.................... some other $40-$70 fish for the group above ^ in the 135

did we decide a large Cuda could go with them?
[/quote]

Yeah a sand bottom with rays would be fine. Cudas don't really bother much. and they stay off the ground. good choice.

I would skip the cuda for the big tank. I'm not sure how the royal clown would like him. they can be over aggressive.

Don't forget shipping costs.thats gonna eat up some of your credit too.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> yeah. Barracudas are slow growers so actually I think you would be ok with maybe 5 in the tank for a while. the long tank will give them alot of swimming room too and thats good.


sweet...

what if there were sand bottom and I put a small ray in there ? would they mesh well?

cause [email protected]$25 = $125 plus a ray at $70 would put me where I need to be with my store credit









$195 plus above $160 = $350

or.................... some other $40-$70 fish for the group above ^ in the 135

did we decide a large Cuda could go with them?
[/quote]

Yeah a sand bottom with rays would be fine. Cudas don't really bother much. and they stay off the ground. good choice.

I would skip the cuda for the big tank. I'm not sure how the royal clown would like him. they can be over aggressive.

Don't forget shipping costs.thats gonna eat up some of your credit too.
[/quote]

thanx... I have to pay for the air cargo outta my pocket....

so I only have 4 in the bigger tank..... I have a nice pleco from peru I can throw in there but would like to see one more main fish in there.....

needle nose gar? or ????????????


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

maybe a FlagTail Prochilodus

Or you could toss a cichlid in there like a 
blue (not electric/powder blue) Jack dempsy
Or a Managuense.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

> I like the Cuda idea for the 80g.... what like 5-7? do they eat each other?


no they dont even nip at each other, they just sort ofswim at the top and for being a predatory fish are very calm with other small fish. (small as in 3" jd size if they are 6", not neons or guppies) but if you intend on feeding live foods one day and commercial foods another, this fish isnt for you. they need live food all the time and refuse to eat anything else. trust me ive tried MULTIPLE times with blood worms, flake, frozen shrimp dried shrimp, pieces of shrimp. they just find it very difficult to adapt to that.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^ thats not totally true. I had my red trained to eat whatever the hell I fed him. sh*t at times of I'm too damn broke. I would feed him broken up cat food. starvation changes the attitudes of a fish real quick. also keeping them with cichlids that show them what is good to eat thats not live is very helpfull. However if a fish will fit in its mouth it is food.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

gar~spaz said:


> > I like the Cuda idea for the 80g.... what like 5-7? do they eat each other?
> 
> 
> no they dont even nip at each other, they just sort ofswim at the top and for being a predatory fish are very calm with other small fish. (small as in 3" jd size if they are 6", not neons or guppies) but if you intend on feeding live foods one day and commercial foods another, this fish isnt for you. they need live food all the time and refuse to eat anything else. trust me ive tried MULTIPLE times with blood worms, flake, frozen shrimp dried shrimp, pieces of shrimp. they just find it very difficult to adapt to that.


hmm. really.. maybe i need to do some more research........

but I like this ---FlagTail Prochilodus I think thats a winner


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

> ^thats not totally true. I had my red trained to eat whatever the hell I fed him. sh*t at times of I'm too damn broke. I would feed him broken up cat food. starvation changes the attitudes of a fish real quick. also keeping them with cichlids that show them what is good to eat thats not live is very helpfull. However if a fish will fit in its mouth it is food.


i cant just let something go hungry if i can prevent it, i know that maybe it isnt the greatest trait in the hobby, but my fish stay healthy.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

FlagTail Prochilodus

hmm.. this looks like one of those ... well I'm not sure if I'm into this....


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

after reeding about these Barracuda... I don't think I want to go there... They sound very in-active and I don't want to always have feeders on hand ,,,,,









back to the drawing board...

I am on the fence with the ray............ they sound like they need a 24" wide tank and they are very sensitive... I DUNNO they sound cool and I want differant................


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

i know you said that your not a fan of 'sharks' but would you maybe be interested in this one?









i have one and they dont nip at fins or anything, and gets about a foot long, probably longer in a 135. its realy active too and eats commercial fishfoods as well as feeders. the black around its fin may not seem like an eyecatcher from the picture but it realy is. if my camera wasnt f*cked up ii would get you a pic of mine.

on a final note they must be housed one per tank because they are aggressive toward their own kind.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> after reeding about these Barracuda... I don't think I want to go there... They sound very in-active and I don't want to always have feeders on hand ,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah if you can't get them trained off live they would be a pain that is true. I was lucky to get mine on pellets because it made feeding a breeze. 
I will keep pondering what SA has on their lists that might work for ya.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

flag tails look awsome, id do like three of them


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i think a silver arow, poly delhezi, and a clown is a perfect setup.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

I think these will be in the 135g :

Fire Eel 8" 
Polypterus Delhezi 10"
Black Arow 12"
royal clown 10"
FlagTail Prochilodus

and the 80g I'm just gonna put my fry in there........

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweet Harv! looks like a good combo. 
Why don't you go with a single FH in that 80.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

k .. its ordering time.... I still wish I could work a small ray in...................I think G has soome small ones..... in my 120 i have pretty small gravel............. would this work ?
.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice fish^


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm sure it could work, But I really think they would like a sand substrate much more then the gravel.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I'm sure it could work, But I really think they would like a sand substrate much more then the gravel.


thanx for the reply...............

i think its not meant for me to have a ray----


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

sand is hard to take care of though, so weigh out your options.

Bad substrate, noce fish
Bad fish, nice substrate

Or you could get something entirely different, up to you. Just don't get crushed coral!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

sand is hard to take care of though, so weigh out your options.

Bad substrate, noce fish
Bad fish, nice substrate

Or you could get something entirely different, up to you. Just don't get crushed coral!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

sand is hard to take care of though, so weigh out your options.

Bad substrate, noce fish
Bad fish, nice substrate

Or you could get something entirely different, up to you. Just don't get crushed coral!

sorry, didn't mean to multiple post







My computer ran slow and I pressed the submit button 3 times. Sorry


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

and you said that I was trying to gain posts?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> Bad substrate, noce fish
> Bad fish, nice substrate


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

sand is harder to clean, but you can keep the fish you want
gravel is easier to clean, but you cant keep the fish you want

weighing options. Anyways, spaz, I apologized for the multi post. My internet connection spikes sometimes. BTW, it didn't count as individual posts which I am happy for.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> sand is harder to clean, but you can keep the fish you want
> gravel is easier to clean, but you cant keep the fish you want
> 
> weighing options. Anyways, spaz, I apologized for the multi post. My internet connection spikes sometimes. BTW, it didn't count as individual posts which I am happy for.


oh. Ok I guess I see what you're saying in a condensed version of what was said.

Sand isn't that hard to clean. and the fact that he's getting rays would help in turning the sand alot so would reduce the need to clean just that much more.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

or a sand and gravel mix like sunshine's!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I heard sand/gravel mixes are hard once you drain a tank. THey pack together and are hard to clean.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

if you actually give two shits about your fish that shouldnt matter. but its easier than you think.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

who are you replying to spaz?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

ttt,

i have sold the pygos and am going in a differant direction...

something that can be left for a week and not eat each other...

mayebe off pellets...

I have so far,,

Fire Eel 
Polypterus Delhezi 
Arow 
royal clown 
dorrado
motoro sting ray 
FlagTail Prochilodus

i have a 135 and a 200 long... (the 200 may be sold)


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I really wouldn't get a Stingray. It sounds like you're going to have a lot of fish moving around in that tank and it's bound to stress out the Ray. Also, water quality might be an issue.

Another word of warning...I've kept Prochilodus in the past...had a 10" and 15" one. They both sucked on Rays and left scars like a mark that a Pleco would make. Also, the 15" one killed my 23" Silver Arowana from sucking it's slime coat off...all in one night. I DO NOT recommend keeping Prochilodus with Arowanas or Stingrays, based off my own bad experiences.

Also, if you're looking for fish you can leave for a week without worrying about maintenance...I'd forget about Stingrays or Aros unless you have someone willing to check on them and feed as well as be prepared to do water changes if something goes awry.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Exum, Im waiting for pics of what you chose!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Exum, Im waiting for pics of what you chose!


i need to chose some more.. 2 died (one ate by crab other sucked into overflow0

i have 3 pbass, an arrow, bichir, tsn and thats it 6 fish....I have been on the TFD site shoppin for an eel, maybe other baracuda (yellow or red? or even some sabre tooth?) maybe a gar and a pike then no more ... i wanted to have roughly 10 or so fish in there.. i need a pleco too L134..


----------

